
There's Something Enormous Buried Beneath the East Antarctic Ice Sheet - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/theres-something-enormous-buried-beneath-the-east-antar-1752746808
======
Grishnakh
It's a large alien spacecraft. There was [a
movie]([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120902/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120902/))
about it a while ago.

Does this site not use Markdown?

~~~
krapp
The X-Files movie was probably referencing "The Thing From Another World[0],"
a 1951 movie based on the novella "Who Goes There?[1]" by John W. Campbell,
which was remade[2] by John Carpenter in 1982.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_from_Another_World](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_from_Another_World)

[1][http://nzr.mvnu.edu/faculty/trearick/english/rearick/reading...](http://nzr.mvnu.edu/faculty/trearick/english/rearick/readings/manuscri/Who%20Goes%20There/Who%20Goes%20There%20Index.htm)

[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_%281982_film%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_%281982_film%29)

~~~
Grishnakh
Cool, I didn't know about that. The John Carpenter version was fantastic, but
I didn't realize it came from an early-50s story/movie.

It's sad how there used to be so much more sci-fi back in the 50s-80s than
now.

------
DrScump
Sounds like a 1950s film trailer.

